
Taking over the BART: why and how we ran a metro advertising campaign in SF - thingsilearned
https://blog.chartio.com/posts/taking-over-the-bart-with-a-metro-advertisement
======
mcanon7
I have used Chart.io for the last 4 years and the have proved to be an
integral part of our sales analytics leading to great customer retention and
growth.

------
yanivleven
Chart.io is an amazing Amazing tool Have been using it for a long time. Love
these guys!

------
cpard
great idea, great execution and even greater insights shared in the post.

------
geopsist
Great post and insights!

------
AlonBrody
Chart.io is awesome!

------
dpoulos
As a start-up running lean, it wouldn't have crossed my mind to run non-
digital advertising campaign. Love how Chartio was not only able to do this
within a reasonable budget, but measure the results from it. Kudos!

